# Quality + Quantity??



## Treebeard (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey, Im coming to the end of my first hydro grow, which i chose Big Bud for. The next grow i want to do i would like to grow something of Good quality but something that will also produce a good yeild. Also something that doesn't get too tall and will take well to a flood and drain hydro setup. Can anyone recommend anything? Id really like to try WW but know nothing of the yeild size.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 13, 2007)

From what I've seen WW can have a pretty good yield and the quality is great.

Check this out:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13213


----------



## Treebeard (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey man, Thanks for he link. That was an impressive grow! It answered my question. I think i'll have a go at the WW. IS it worth paying the extra money to get some decent seeds??


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 13, 2007)

Most definately. You can even save the pollen from the males and use that to pollenate some other kind. Say you had some big bud growing and some WW pollen. you could make one of the buds on that produce big bud x ww seeds for next year. 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Treebeard (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey, Yea thats a good idea! Big Widow! Well i will do a grow journal when i start the WW. Thanks for all the help


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 13, 2007)

Good luck with the WW. It's what I'll be growing next as well.


----------



## whereismymind69 (Jul 13, 2007)

I agree with stickyicky... that white widow grow is the best I have seen in this forum so far. Try to find out what is the seedbank...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 13, 2007)

Nirvanas Blue Mystic isn't too shabby either.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah, definitely. The blue mystic looks like a BIG yielder with quality as well. Have you harvested that yet, BBP?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 14, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Yeah, definitely. The blue mystic looks like a BIG yielder with quality as well. Have you harvested that yet, BBP?


Yep. Quick dried it's great smoke. Sure it'll be the bomb bud cured properly. I'll give total weight in a few weeks.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 14, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I'll give total weight in a few weeks.



That's what I'm waiting for!


----------



## Treebeard (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey they look awesome! Are they grown in hydro and under what lights etc???


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 14, 2007)

The grow journal for the Blue Mystic is in his Sig.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 14, 2007)

I Reccomend Speed Queen from mandala, or white satin. 

Both have good yeilds and very high quality smokes. The Speed queen finishes in 56 days or so too...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 14, 2007)

> white satin


This is a friend of mines at around 3 weeks.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 14, 2007)

BBP your friend  needs some nitrogen... bad.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 15, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> BBP your friend  needs some nitrogen... bad.


It's an iron deficiency. Notice how it begins at the top and goes downward? He recently got some iron foliar spray and they're looking better.


----------

